# Thunder Spider?



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you guys like em? How far apart is area of fall between them?Ease of reloading,setup etc.Thanks in advance,Jim


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow!No one has one? Send PM if you like.Jim


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

According to Doug ,production has resumed.Getting 2 this week,details to follow. Jim


----------

